# Primaries



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How are you guys gauging the primaries? I would have a tough time voting for any of these people. Either to far to the right or to far to the left. So far the only one I could vote for is John Kasich.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah Ken. As pretty much an independent I sure agree with you. Glad Hillary is taking it in the chops, but Bernie is WAY too far to the left and way too much of a one man against the corrupt establishment to be a consideration. Probably not electable, unless Trump wins, IMHO. 
On the other side of the aisle John Kadich seems the most reasonable and least nutty of the group! Interesting to follow how it will go, though. In any case, the political BS should dissipate by deer season. (Everything to me goes by seasons, not months or days!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Watching the primary tonight.Kasich in second. Watched the Republican Debate last Sat. Kasich had a good debate. He is the only one not in attack mode.With him second it will be interesting to see if the others go after him between now and South Carolina.

Watching the primary tonight. Kasich in second. After watching the debate last Sat. Kasich had a real good debate. He sounds reasonable and not attacking anyone.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Wild prediction:
Biden will change his mind, run and get the dfl nomination.
GOP will go to convention with no clear leader. Paul Ryan will be drafted.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Kasich doesn't have a chance. A day ago he told New Hampshire that he was left of Hillary. I'll give him credit for telling the truth. That statement will be played over in South Carolina and it will go over like passing gas in church. If he did get the election the democrat opponent would play it over and over and some republicans may vote democrat. It's like Kasich stole Sanders brain. Maybe some like Kasich, but he committed political suicide yesterday. Sure he went over big in liberal land. Not so much come super Tuesday. Those western ranchers that want to take over public land will leave Oregon with their guns, and Rambo vests and start chasing Kasich. 

This morning I seen the headlines from one of the eastern rags. Liberal, but hard to tell because the establishment republicans lie even more. Anyway, they had Trump painted up as a clown, and although I forget the words it was nasty. To me it looked like a childish temper tantrum. They think they pic the president because we should be listening to them. When things get to far off and try to subvert the election they should face charges of treason. Treason? Darn right we would do it if we caught someone destroying votes, or stealing secrets, what's the difference? Why do we think Hillary is in such trouble? This is just as serious if you actually think about it instead of support them because you agree with them.

Hillary is pushing hard to get ahead before they indict her.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My man, Rand Paul dropped out.Which I expected but I agreed with him the most. I think Trump is the right guy. Yes he is a little loud and obnoxious, but I think he has what America needs. A business mind, and a manager. I honestly believe that Trump surround himself with the best people possible. As bad as it sounds, but by making America great again, will help his bottom line. He knows why America is struggling, not ant career politician.

How can anyone vote for Sanders is beyond me. People fail to realize that people with money are the people that employ people, they are the driving force behind buying items such as a second house, extra vehicles, boats, ice houses and what not. We need people with money. Guess what everyone has a chance to be that person with money, all you need to do is work hard and position yourself to succeed. There is a reason, I working two jobs, and a third job at certain times of the years. I want to be successful and have money.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Kasich won't win.....no money and no workers in the next states up.I also saw that clown picture of Trump....front page of the New York Daily News. They also said the Republican Primary was "The Dawn of the Brain Dead."Very poor taste. Sanders would turn us into another Denmark. He should move there. Cruz is to far to right just like Sanders is to far to the left.

Trump would make an interesting president. Wouldn't owe anyone anything since he is spending his own money. How much of what he says he will do could he actually do. Would the congress stop his ideas? I consider myself a moderate but I do agree with a lot of what he says. Especially foreign policy. How in the heck does he figure Mexico would pay for his wall? Go after companies that send jobs over seas. Go after ISIS with everything we have. Quit fooling around. Not sure about Obama care.

Question is after some of these guys get out.....where will their votes go.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Prediction: This Justice Department will NOT, repeat NOT indict the Hilldabeast. She will be elected and the National Debt will reach 30 Trillion in her first term. :******:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I've been enjoying them.

Hilary has been running for president for 10 - 12 years, been anointed as the candidate twice as
the Democratic choice and cannot define who she is or what she stands for. She still falls back on
a "vast right wing conspiracy" as an answer to a lot of questions. Now it looks like she might be done
in by a socialist.

I think I could pull the lever for Donald Trump and feel quite good about it. It would be great to 
elect someone who understands what it is like to spend your own money, rather than politicians 
who only know what it is like to spend other peoples hard earned money.

I hope Kasich stays in and gets more exposure. I could see him being the VP candidate, deliver Ohio
in the election, and be ready to run for President in 2020.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure hope you are wrong, Zogman - I may never peacefully sleep again just thinking about it!

Wish we could run someone like John Hoeven, though surprisingly there are many on outdoor websites who feel he is too moderate! Of course there are many who feel organizations like DU or Pheasants Forever are allied with HSUS, too! :rollin:

I keep hearing about Trump's business acumen, but after reading as much as I can about him the best I can say is,that he is a fairly below average mediocre businessman at best. Had he now started with his 8 million from his father, worth a pile nowadays adjusted for inflation, he'd likely be broke,and unheard of! Maybe on welfare? LOL.

I worry that when the chips are down in November most voters will be banging their,collective heads against the voting booths walls. Maybe I'll write in Plainsman's name as a write in Candidate. How bout that, Bruce?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Red Label.....if Kasich would be vice president.....someone else would be president and would run for re-election in 2020.

I think Bruce is so far right that he has to drive around the block to make a left hand turn. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Can't be. Remember gst and shaug? They say I am liberal just like HH and Quincy on fisbingbuddy. I'm so confused.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

yeah you're right about that.....sure is quiet w/o them.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You know the primary season is suppose to get you ready for the general. I think this year the primary is going to be harder than the general for both sides. Apathy and anger abound in both parties. The current moment I think Trump and Cruz will be leading in delegates going into a brokered convention.

I will likely vote for whomever is the Rep nominee simply because of gun right,, but would like to see Trump for one reason, it will make the establishment nuts and help get rid of the two party stranglehold that exists. 
I hope Rubio flames out and Jeb as well. Kasich well I think he is not bad just a bit to much of an establishment type that would not effect any effort to fix debt issues, but would likely pick good SCOTUS nominees.

Just one more thought, Hillary thanks to super delegates has a 350 delegate lead over Bernie already.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Three of the Supreme Court Justices are over 80. To me that is the main reason to vote Republican.

If you believe in the Constitution you must vote conservative. The Liberals have been attacking it for years now. 
Just imagine if they controlled the Supreme Court.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For months I have thought if Cruz doesn't win the next best scenario is Trump wins and appoints Cruz to the supreme court.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Red Label.....if Kasich would be vice president.....someone else would be president and would run for re-election in 2020.


Not necessarily, I think if Trump won, and he was able to institute changes, 4 years would be enough for him. If he could not make headway on changes in four years I don't think he would stay around and beat his head against the wall.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Just one more thought, Hillary thanks to super delegates has a 350 delegate lead over Bernie already.


So I wonder how the Sanders supporters will feel when they figure that out.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Question for both in tonights debate:
The combined number of people caucusing in Iowa, and voting in NH greatly favor Bernie. Yet the "super delegates" put Hillary in the lead. Each of you please respond. How does this represent the will of the people?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

redlabel said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Red Label.....if Kasich would be vice president.....someone else would be president and would run for re-election in 2020.
> ...


That could be true....but I think if he wouldn't what he wants....he would still look for another 4 years to try and ask the country to vote out the guys in Congress who oppose him.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> redlabel said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


Could be, I hope he gets elected so we can find out.


----------

